

FBI tracks suspects' cell phone without warrants - HeliumOxide
http://www.newsweek.com/id/233916

======
metamemetics
Sprint developed a web application for law enforcement to track people, and
they don't require a warrent just a claim that it's an emergency, an
'emergency' constituting things such as labor union protests.

God this is horrible for so many reasons.

------
tdoggette
Title is uninformative: suggest change to the title text of the page, "FBI
Tracks Suspects' Cell Phones Without a Warrant".

------
smallblacksun
"tape made by a privacy activist who sneaked into the event." Anyone else find
this statement ironic?

~~~
ajross
Only if you consider observing "the event" (a government-sponsored security
conference, albeit a "private" one) a violation of someone's privacy, I guess.
If there's any irony at foot, surely it's your attempt to invoke "privacy" as
a defense against exposure of the governments' invasions of privacy.

~~~
smallblacksun
I wasn't really "defending" anything, but whatever. You're the one saying that
someone (the privacy advocate in this case) should be able to unilaterally
violate someone's privacy, not me.

~~~
metamemetics
You're the one claiming releasing a quote by Sprint's "manager of electronic
surveillance" about how the _company_ Sprint releases private personal
information, a statement which the company also confirmed publically on the
record, constitutes a unilateral violation of the personal privacy of said
"manager of electronic surveillance". Absurd.

